# 8/24/09 - Burlington RAW



## bvibert (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice ride tonight gentlemen!

It wasn't a particularly long or fast ride, but for some reason I'm beat tonight.  I'll let the other guys fill in the details, or I'll add more later.  I will say that it was the largest group that we've had out of the 'new' location.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice riding with the crew. Definitely pretty beat right now after trying to keep up with WC for about 7.5 miles. Good to finally meet you.

Going to bed shortly after I wash my hands a few more times to try and get the glove stink off them


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Nice ride tonight gentlemen!



For Sure!!! Great to finally roll with a healthy sized AZ group from the new parking spot! 

Anyway nice to finally meet Jeff and Steve, and roll once again with Trev and Pat. We need to do this more often! :beer:

BTW,  glad you where all able to make the inaugural ride on my new "logging bypass" trail. LOL!


----------



## rueler (Aug 24, 2009)

Glad to hear you guys had a good ride...just an FYI if you guys are riding from Stone or around the soccer fields...specifically the trails off of Punchbrook Road and GW Tpike. I saw that HUGE black bear that the guy we ran into yesterday mentioned. 

I came up on the black bear maybe an 1/8 of a mile into the trail directly across from the soccer field parking area. It appeared to be 300+ lbs...It was fleeing the scene as I was closing in on him...saw him bounding away at an impressive speed. After noticing his direction of travel...I altered my route accordingly and still got a decent rip in...8.3 miles...mostly on the soccer field network.  Just be aware that he likes that neck of the woods!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 25, 2009)

rueler said:


> Glad to hear you guys had a good ride...just an FYI if you guys are riding from Stone or around the soccer fields...specifically the trails off of Punchbrook Road and GW Tpike. I saw that HUGE black bear that the guy we ran into yesterday mentioned.
> 
> I came up on the black bear maybe an 1/8 of a mile into the trail directly across from the soccer field parking area. It appeared to be 300+ lbs...It was fleeing the scene as I was closing in on him...saw him bounding away at an impressive speed. After noticing his direction of travel...I altered my route accordingly and still got a decent rip in...8.3 miles...mostly on the soccer field network.  Just be aware that he likes that neck of the woods!



Get any pics of him? Now I am really going to be reluctant to ride that area knowing he is a regular over there.


----------



## MLegg (Aug 25, 2009)

Rumor has it that the DEP, having heard of our recent adventures in the soccer field area - and in complete cooperation with the New Britain Water Commission - let the bear loose over there to insure that we leave the Burlington Woods forever. 
Just a rumor mind you.

With tongue firmly planted in cheek, I bid adieu.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 25, 2009)

nice to get out again.  glad i cut it short as im not very sore today.

good to see you guys again, wouldnt mind a tour of dick ticklers notch before the end of the year.

that sounds NASTY.......:lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 25, 2009)

2knees said:


> wouldnt mind a tour of dick ticklers notch before the end of the year.
> 
> that sounds NASTY.......:lol:



Count me in for that as well!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 25, 2009)

2knees said:


> nice to get out again.  glad i cut it short as im not very sore today.
> 
> good to see you guys again, wouldnt mind a tour of dick ticklers notch before the end of the year.
> 
> that sounds NASTY.......:lol:





MR. evil said:


> Count me in for that as well!



Just let me know when you guys want to go.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 25, 2009)

MLegg said:


> Rumor has it that the DEP, having heard of our recent adventures in the soccer field area - and in complete cooperation with the New Britain Water Commission - let the bear loose over there to insure that we leave the Burlington Woods forever.
> Just a rumor mind you.
> 
> With tongue firmly planted in cheek, I bid adieu.



The water dept is tricky like that.


----------



## severine (Aug 25, 2009)

Time for bells on the bikes?


----------



## Greg (Aug 25, 2009)

I think the New Britain Water Department is _really _pissed at me. Apparently they've come to my house and introduced several yellow jacket nests in my yard. Bastards! :angry:


----------



## severine (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow! It's an all-out assault to get you guys out of their woods!


----------



## powhunter (Aug 25, 2009)

woodcore said:


> for sure!!! Great to finally roll with a healthy sized az group from the new parking spot!
> 
> Anyway nice to finally meet jeff and steve, and roll once again with trev and pat. We need to do this more often! :beer:
> 
> btw,  glad you where all able to make the inaugural ride on my new "logging bypass" trail. Lol!





LOL that was a trail????  Hit a stump and OTBd was hidden in a patch of weeds!!  Actually  I  OTbd more than once and slid off  on some roots more times than I can remember...  Nice meeting you John and good riding with the rest of the crew!!! Those LTs hit the spot after the ride Pat...Glad ya made it home safely !!

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Aug 25, 2009)

It's a trail now that we rode it. 

Nice to ride with Steve and Pat again.  Trev it's been a while, nice to see you again, though I was expecting some trials type stunts from you, a little disappointed.  Jeff made it out for two rides in a row which was impressive!  Jon, a pleasure as always.

Not really a ton to note for me, the biggest was finally nailing going up Brian's rock for the first time this year! :beer:  Hit the jug bridges in reverse again, which was nice.  Trev nailed em too, nice work!  Pat only launched off of a few things, but it was fun to watch as always, especially when he almost ride into a tree after landing the drop at the start of the Scoville twisties.   Jeff hit the jump on Jug with authority, that BMX training must be paying off.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Jeff hit the jump on Jug with authority, that BMX training must be paying off.



what jump is this? Do you mean the drop before the bridges?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 25, 2009)

No, there is a new one


----------



## 2knees (Aug 25, 2009)

powhunter said:


> [/color]
> 
> 
> LOL that was a trail????  Hit a stump and OTBd was hidden in a patch of weeds!!  Actually  I  OTbd more than once and slid off  on some roots more times than I can remember...  Nice meeting you John and good riding with the rest of the crew!!! Those LTs hit the spot after the ride Pat...Glad ya made it home safely !!
> ...



i went over/sideways on that too.  my wheel just stuck into something and that was all she wrote.

thanks for the LT's, nice way to end the day.  good thing johhny showed up so i could kill off some time.  ride was easy at that point.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 25, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> No, there is a new one



nice job hitting that.  you looked smooooooth.  

while not huge, i bet with a little speed, that thing could really launch.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 25, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> what jump is this? Do you mean the drop before the bridges?



No, it's a newish ramp on Jug, not Jug-a-lug (where the a-frames and drop are).


----------



## Trev (Aug 25, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> what jump is this? Do you mean the drop before the bridges?



Tim, if you take the trail over the 2 A-frames and that knee high drop where we met those other riders during our last escapade in Nass...  take a right. literally right before the bridges. Follow that as it bends to the right and goes up hill.. there is a log that you hop over.. I know you know the area I am talking about..  that log has a jump off on to one side of it. It's been there for a bit.. at least 6 weeks...

Same trail loops back around toward the A-frames..


----------



## powbmps (Aug 25, 2009)

Dude take it easy........

at least until after your bump trip.



powhunter said:


> [/color]
> 
> 
> LOL that was a trail????  Hit a stump and OTBd was hidden in a patch of weeds!!  Actually  I  OTbd more than once and slid off  on some roots more times than I can remember...  Nice meeting you John and good riding with the rest of the crew!!! Those LTs hit the spot after the ride Pat...Glad ya made it home safely !!
> ...


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 25, 2009)

powhunter said:


> [/color]
> 
> 
> LOL that was a trail????  Hit a stump and OTBd was hidden in a patch of weeds!!  Actually  I  OTbd more than once and slid off  on some roots more times than I can remember...
> steveo



It wasn't really a trail yesterday more of a semi-bushwack!!  Regardless, after I've walked through there a half dozen times and then rolling it last night with six riders (plus the two other riders we directed that way) it actually is really starting to resemble a trail and actually rode pretty well tonight. :smile:


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 25, 2009)

On a lighter note..... As Jeff, Trev, Brian and I where enjoying a post ride adult beverage at the cars a State Cop cruises by and flips on the spot light to check us out. He pulls up, rolls down the window and immediately starts into "Guys, how was the riding tonight....I used to ride a ton and even was on bike patrol for a while...." 

Anyway we had a short but great exchange and encourage him to get back on his bike and with that he was on his way. 

:beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 25, 2009)

7.63 miles, 902 elevation, 4.5 avg mph


----------



## Greg (Aug 25, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> On a lighter note..... As Jeff, Trev, Brian and I where enjoying a post ride adult beverage at the cars a State Cop cruises by and flips on the spot light to check us out. He pulls up, rolls down the window and immediately starts into "Guys, how was the riding tonight....I used to ride a ton and even was on bike patrol for a while...."
> 
> Anyway we had a short but great exchange and encourage him to get back on his bike and with that he was on his way.
> 
> :beer:



Nice!


----------

